# Toilet solutions for wheelchair bound customers



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

This customer has no use of his legs and little use of his hands. He hoists himself onto the toilet with the help of sturdy grab bars. Twice I've had to reset his toilet because he rocked it. Today, I used threaded brass rod through the subfloor and sandwiched the toilet and floor with some wood planks. I'm hoping this works for more than 4 months. Do you guys know of any better system that we could put in so the guy can still use a conventional toilet? Trying to avoid using a standalone toilet chair.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Carrier system, they make/sale support for residential too. By the way, good job :thumbsup:
http://www.zurn.com/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?NodeKey=373636


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet most of his problems were just from a crap flange installation in a crap subfloor...

With a back up like that I'm betting he'll be fine for the long haul...

I usually when repairing a busted flange that has leaked secure a couple of pieces of 3/4" plywood around the pipe then screw the stainless steel closet ring down to it with #12 stainless steel or brass screws that grip in all the layers of floor and extra support layers I added...


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Red, are you using PVC flanges or the ones with the stainless steel rings? The flange actually didn't break. When he dropped his weight and rocked the toilet, the bolt head pulled through the slot.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use only PVC Flanges with Stainless Steel Rings...
And I make sure that every screw hole has a screw in it...
I'll put in plywood backing wherever needed to get a good screw grip....

Oatey has the Moss Bay Stainless Replacement Flange and Raven Products as well which I often use on flanges that had steel rings rust out...

These products actually secure the PVC portion of the closet flange in place which IMHO makes a much better product than a ring that simply bolts down without securing the plastic portion in place.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Would this make it easier? Use an Asian style toilet (hole in the floor but elevated a little higher) where you crap by squatting down? If the bloke uses a wheeled commode he can prop himself on that push the commode into position using the grab bars and do his business?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is the toilet shimmed to level it? Is he rocking it off the shims? Any way to change it to a regular back outlet toilet? They end up having 4 attachment points, 2 @ the flange and 2 on the floor. Maybe that will help secure it better.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw a toilet in a trade magazine that was designed so you slid forward onto the toilet. so you would be facing the wall. It was made for people in wheel chairs. So sorry I cant find them back nor do I know there name. 

This is a huge problem and will only get bigger.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Carrier system, they make/sale support for residential too. By the way, good job :thumbsup:
> http://www.zurn.com/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?NodeKey=373636


I had a really obese handy capped fellow break the 2x's off from getting on it .


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Check out Toto products. They are a major pain to install but they are STURDY.
Look for items where drain and porcelain are two separate pieces. Drain will connect to flange. Porcelain will bolt to floor separately. 
Kohler makes similar stuff.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Another thing to make it more sturdy is to block the PVC pipe or elbow so it cannot lift up. Hangers will support the pipe but not prevent the pipe from lifting up. 
In commercial applications using CI pipe and insta-set flanges, sometimes just tighting the bowl bolts will lift the flange and foster bend. We would use riser clamps to lock the vertical section of the foster bend to the concrete ceiling from below. You have a wood floor so it doesn't look like riser clamps would work on your situation, but it would help support those very weak pvc flanges.
Like pianoplumber mentioned, Toto toilets are very solid. But beware, they need the all of the 12inch rough. 
Is it possible for your customer to not use the toilet untill the caulking is dry, because the caulk will help secure the toilet to the floor. Wonder if any company is making a four bolt down bowl like in the olden days.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Set the toilet in plaster or mortar.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We replace toilets in a nursing home. I always put silicone under them to stop movement. Just a few blobs.


----------

